# LST and "Main Cola"



## Pot Belly (Feb 7, 2008)

When having done vigorous LST and topping while in veg, the natural plant shape has been altered.  And the plant knows it.

When in flower, do the plant's hormones seek a "main cola" or pick out what it thinks is the highest one, and create a main? 

Why does it do this if it does?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 7, 2008)

Whats up PB???
          I THINK  the plant will chose a main cola depending on wich is closer to the light.However, my last grow, all my tops waz the same size as my main cola, they all waz at a even height to each other. Its jus the harmone tring to replace that top. witch ever is the highest, but if they all are even height there will be no highest one. you gotta keep an eye on them cause youll get some branchies tring to strech taller


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 7, 2008)

I do a tie down kinda thing with SnowWhite, and although it is smaller, I can usually find 1 top that is substantially bigger.  I keep tying them down as they approach the lights, so I think anyone could be a main had I let it grow vertical.  I too think it has to do with height.


----------



## youngbud (Feb 7, 2008)

My botany professor explained this too me once.  He was an old hippie and used mj as an example a lot. He's always talking about how it's the perfect plant. Makes me happy.  Anyway, because the tallest plant in a densely planted area, like nature, gets the most light, plants have developed a hormone response that basically will sacrifice nutrients and growth hormone to smaller branches so it can focus on it's tallest one because that one will give it the best chance to be the tallest plant in the wild; therefor, giving it the best chance for both survival and reproduction.

You're plants don't know they don't have to compete to survive so the plant still focuses on the tallest branch when you LST.  So the more even you keep them the better.  But, because mj's natural tendency is to have one main cola you'll probably have to check height fairly regularly.  This isn't from experience though this is just me relaying what I've learned.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

wait wouldnt you want your plants to have 12 colas rather then one lol?


----------



## headband (Feb 8, 2008)

yea, thats why i topped twice and now have 7 tops...


----------



## berserker (Feb 9, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> wait wouldnt you want your plants to have 12 colas rather then one lol?


All depends.I can get really heavy main colas with abunch of smaller ones.I like that then a bunch of smaller ones.Thats just my .02 Or would you like main colas like this http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=205769#post205769 Its all up to what you like.But,I believe that you will get more weight with one main cola and the smallers.Keep it GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey PB..I PM you about this..I could not find it earlier..I was pretty High tho..lol.  Anyway My LST was sent into flower with all the branches at the same hight..and now the are growing more but the end or Top of plant is the Tallest...This is my first ever grow but from what I have seen with mine..the plant still knows where the Top is..am I right/wrong?  Thanks Friend http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22380


----------



## forget (Feb 10, 2008)

could anyone be so kind to point me towards a direction of knowledge regarding LST and how to implement it.
-forget


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Jun 28, 2008)

check out my grow. I put some good LST pics in.
LST is mainly for:
A. Lowering the plants height for micro/stealth purposes
B. The plant recieves more light on the budding sites for more compact growth


----------



## Growdude (Jun 29, 2008)

berserker said:
			
		

> All depends.I can get really heavy main colas with abunch of smaller ones.I like that then a bunch of smaller ones.Thats just my .02 Or would you like main colas like this http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=205769#post205769 Its all up to what you like.But,I believe that you will get more weight with one main cola and the smallers.Keep it GREEN


 
I agree, Do you want more smaller cola,s or ones like these?
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/515


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2008)

wow this was an old thread..shocked me when I seen it..lol..


----------



## FlndrzFlash (Jul 7, 2008)

What does LST and cola mean??


----------



## tcbud (Jul 7, 2008)

i got two in LST, and both the "main" stems have been switched (seems like anyway) with taller growing branches, the "main" stem is growing very slowly compared to the rest of the plant now.  I have begun tying down some of the other stems, trying to get more light to the center of the little bush.  So i got to go with the above info bout the hormones changing to the tallest branch to become the "main cola",.....ah...i think, what youngbud said...sounds right.


----------

